# Spark Plug wire



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Any advice on how best to finish capping a set of open ended wires for an 8N tractor?
Just got a new set of solid core wires from a tractor supplier but one end needs finishing. It seems unlike a car plug with specific crimping locations on to which attach the wire. Supplied is just a simple cap which would slip onto the spark plug without any crimping flanges for fastening the wire. Any experience or suggestions?


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

My supplier offered the following advice: 
When you cut the wires, leave them about 3/8" long, then bare 3/8" of the wire at the end. Fold the bare wire over and slip the brass end piece on and gently pinch it with some pliers. 
Do that "crimping" very gently to not deform that brass cap. 
Once the wire is pushed into the distributor cap, the end pieces will stay pinched and usually provide a connection for many years.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's exactly how you do it. make sure you slip the boot on first before you crimp the brass end on.


----------

